# GeForce GTX 460M



## k4m1k42e (1. August 2010)

Hallo Community,

bis wann ist mit ersten Notebooks mit *GeForce GTX 460M* zu rechnen?
Die GTX 480M ist überhalb meiner Preisvorstellung, die Alternative HD  5870.

Möchte mir binnen der nächsten 6 Wochen ein Notebook bestellen.

Bin auf den Medion Akoya X7811 aufmerksam geworden um 1049 bzw. 1349€.
Seit April hat es bei diesem Notebook aber keinen Preisnachlass gegeben.
Die 300€ Aufpreis für den I7-820QM lohnen sich nicht wirklich, oder?
Ist bereits ein *Nachfolger* *des Medion Akoya X7811* geplant?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## michelthemaster (1. August 2010)

k4m1k42e schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> bis wann ist mit ersten Notebooks mit *GeForce GTX 460M* zu rechnen?
> Die GTX 480M ist überhalb meiner Preisvorstellung, die Alternative HD  5870.
> ...



Hallo Kollege, ich würde ein Notebook mit einer Radeon 5870 nehmen, hat bessere Leistung wie deine GTX460 und wohl auch weniger Strombedarf! Für mehr Infos schau einfach bei Notebookcheck, da steht die 5870 auf jeden Fall ÜBER der Geforce!

Notebookcheck: Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten

Gruß

Micha 

PS: Nein der Aufpreis für den Prozessor lohnt sich bei weitem nicht, bleib lieber bei der Standard CPU, schnell genug


----------



## k4m1k42e (1. August 2010)

Zur IFA (3-8. September) soll das http://www.notebookjournal.de/news/Medion Akoya X6811 verfügbar sein.
GTX460M auf 15,6Zoll mit (1366x768 Pixel) hört sich doch nicht übel an.
Preislich in der Region um die 1000€ angesiedelt.
Werde wohl bis Anfang September abwarten.

Hoffe das dieses nicht die gleichen Schwächen hat wie das X7811.
(Hohe Lautstärke, geringe Bildschirmhelligkeit und Akkulaufzeit)


----------



## M@rs (1. August 2010)

akkulaufzeit ist eigentlich bei allen gamer nbs nicht so berauschend...


----------



## k4m1k42e (2. September 2010)

IFA-News zum Medion X6811 (Verfügbarkeit Oktober):
Medion setzt auf Spiele-Computer | kurier.at


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Du weißt aber, dass ne mobile GTX 460 / 5870 nix mit den Desktop-Varianten zu tun hat? Nur so nebenbei, nicht dass Du denkst, man kriegt für 1000€ ein Notebook so stark ein PC mit ner 5870.


----------



## k4m1k42e (9. September 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber bin versiert genug um das bereits zu wissen .

Am 03.09.2010 hat Nvidia ja bekanntermaßen die GTX 470M gelauncht.
Sind bereits 15,6 Zoll Notebooks angekündigt oder sogar konfigurierbar?
"Medion Erazer X6811" mit GTX 460M soll ja erst Oktober zu bestellen sein.


----------



## loop (11. September 2010)

Die GTX470M ist noch in keinem Notebook gesichtet worden, allerdings wird sie wohl bis Weihnachten verfügbar sein.
Vorsicht bei der Leistungsaufnahme einer MR HD5870: Bei dieser beziehen sich die 50W auf den Chip allein, der VRAM fehlt da noch (vllt so ca. 10W). Also so ein gigantischer Unterschied ist da nicht.

Clevobarebones (W860CU) sind mit GTS 460M angekündigt, allerdings ist es gut möglich, dass bei diesen auch noch eine GTX reinkommt.
Ein weiteres Notebook ist wahrscheinlich das MSI GT663, das aber noch nicht offiziell angekündigt ist, aber es stand bei der NVidia ausstellung für mobile Grakas rum.
Der letzte Vertreter neben dem Medion ist dann wohl schon das G73JW oder im 15" Format das G53. Diese sind aber auch noch nicht in Deutschland erhältlich und werden über 1700€ kostem (zu teuer^^)


----------



## k4m1k42e (11. September 2010)

Auf gut Deutsch, die GTX 470M ist definitiv im Oktober nicht verfügbar?
Welche Alternativen gibt es mit MR HD5870/GTX 460M im 15,6Zoll Bereich?
Die Leistungsaufnahme spielt bei mir eine etwas untergeordnete Rolle. 

MSI & Asus sind im Vergleich zu Medion, mit vergleichbarer Hardware, teuer.
Sehe da den Mehrnutzen des Brandings zum Mehrpreis nicht gerechtfertigt.
 Meine Preisvorstellung liegt zwischen 1000 und 1200€.


----------



## jimmyAK (13. September 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage. Mit welchen Desktop-Grakas kann man denn die HD5870 bzw. GTX 460 in der Mobility-Version vergleichen?


----------



## STSLeon (14. September 2010)

Die mobile HD 5870 ist ungefähr bei der Desktop 5770, eher einen Tick langsamer. Bei der GTX 460M habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2010)

Laut notebookcheck Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M  dürfte die GTX 460m je nach Spiel etwas schwächer als eine 5870 sein, aber im Schnitt sind die sich ähnlich.

BF BC2 beide auf max mit um die 30FPS, bei NF Shift beide um die 42FPS, bei CoD MW2 hat die 5870 auf max eher 48-51FPS, die 460m 42-47 FPS.


----------

